# If you could change your dominant function, which one would you choose?



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

Ni is glamorous, but it doesn't make for a particularly easy ride when not paired with Te. That said, I would not change it for any other dom, and can only hope that the struggle proves worthwhile.

Alternatively, I could see myself as an ENXP.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

I like mine. I'd just want to add more to further understand. I'd like to add Ni, but not replace my FiNe, it's fine as is.


----------



## guardian.bunny (Feb 8, 2015)

aw, not as many Fe as I would've thought.
I'd like to keep my first function as Fe.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Te or Ne, so I'd be an ENTJ or ENTP. Te gets shit done, Ne has ALL OF THE IDEAS. Or that's the boiled down version, anyway.

I like my Ni-Te combo though.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Te would be really useful for me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Even though I'm fine with what I have, it would be interesting to experience Ne. Seems fun, I guess.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

Se for sure. I just wish I were able to be that confident and carefree.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Te


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

Ni, Se, or Fe. Mine is Fi


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Mine is Ni, but since I'd love to be an ENTJ, I chose Te.


----------

